# Anyone here taken lessons using Skype?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I recently noticed that a number of guitarists that I admire are offering lessons using Skype. Does anyone here have experience with taking (or giving) lessons using Skype? Or even using Skype in general?

How hard is it to set Skype up on your computer? Does it cost anything?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bump. I would still be interested to know if anyone out there has any experience with guitar lessons on Skype. I'm trying to figure out my options for summer guitar activities.

P.S. I now have answers to my last two questions.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Brian,
I haven't taken lessons on Skype but I have used Skype with the video and as long as you have a fast connection it works quite well. Unfortunately it also eats up bandwidth (at least on my system) and I've gone over my monthly limit a couple of times where it ended up costing me and extra $30 - $40 on top of my monthly charge. I think you're in town (I'm not) so you may have a better connection than I do but check your monthly download limit before you spend a lot of time on Skype with the video running. It's very easy to set up by the way.

Brian


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Brian,

Good to know. I _am_ in town and, to date, I've never gotten close to my bandwidth limits, but if I do take the plunge, I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks.


----------



## Guitar Coach (Apr 3, 2011)

*Skype guitar lessons*

Hey Brian,

The biggest thing at first to consider when doing a Skype guitar lesson is if you have a fast enough internet connection and how good your webcam is. Once you get that sorted out then it is just a matter of finding the right teacher for yourself.

I have taken and offer webcam guitar lessons taught via Skype (or other video chat software). I feel this is going to be a new way for people not only to take guitar lessons but other types of lessons (cooking, singing etc..) I am a professional musician and music teacher. You can visit the link below to my website where you can find out more information and view my rates and schedule. You can even sign up for a free 10 minute trial lesson so you can experience what a Skype guitar lesson is like and how I can help you achieve your goals towards you guitar playing. I've also posted a video on my YouTube channel of a Skype guitar lesson. Good luck.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar Coach said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Sorry about the ad. It was my oversight in the forum rule. I was just trying to offer advice and answer a question. By listing my site and YouTube channel you could see an sample of a Skype lesson and what it was being offered in the market place as far as guitar lessons being taught by Skype.


I didn't take offence - I mean I asked, and you answered - which is more than I got when I first posted this a year ago. I will check out your links tomorrow when I have some time. I have a pretty good idea of who I might like to take lessons from, but I am interested in what the experience is like. I expect that the youtube video will be very enlightening.


----------



## Guitar Coach (Apr 3, 2011)

*Skype Lesson*

Cool. Thank you. Taking lessons via a video conference is a new way, but not too different than watching a lesson DVD. It also depends on a your learning style. Visual learners will have an easier time than those who prefer to have the written material in front of them. I'm glad you have a teacher in mind on who you want to take lessons from. Having a particular teacher and being able to is a huge part of it. I do lessons via Skype with my teacher after he moved from my area. Let me know if you have any questions about webcam speed if you computer isn't already equipped with one. Good luck


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Coach. As I expected, the YouTube video gave me a great feel for how it works. I was pleasantly surprised by the apparently low latency (delay) - can you tell me what kind of connection speeds you and you student had for that lesson?

Also, it was interesting to be a voyeur at another teacher's lesson - I now know that I'm not the only guitar teacher who consumes a lot of coffee during a lesson.


----------



## Guitar Coach (Apr 3, 2011)

*Skype guitar lessons*

I have a cable internet provider i.e high speed broadband. I am not sure what the exact speed was. The ISP advertises Speeds up to 15Mbps downstream and 2Mbps upstream. I use wi-fi to connect to the internet modem. I believe that my student has high speed cable. A lot of ram on your computer can help out as well since there is a lot of info that needs to cached. I prefer to use Skype for the guitar lessons. If the other student is a mac user than iChat works well also. 

Who says it's coffee (just kidding).


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar Coach said:


> Who says it's coffee (just kidding).


That thought had occured to me...

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

i wasnt trying to be a jerk. its just that reading through the ads,blatant advertivisng is illegal. maybe the mods dont feel like doing shit,wouldnt be the first time. but youd be best to pm this person with the link.

i know noone is listening to me though. all the best in what your doing. hell,i teach guitar too.i was just taking the piss about how the mods dont enforce the rules.

Bobby


----------



## Guitar Coach (Apr 3, 2011)

No problem. I can understand the frustration with forums being abused and nothing being done. I should of read the forum rules thoroughly first.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The rules are enforced, sometimes we need a little help, thats why there are those little buttons on every post so that members can report a thread and we can check into it. No way we can read every post made.


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> The rules are enforced, sometimes we need a little help, thats why there are those little buttons on every post so that members can report a thread and we can check into it. No way we can read every post made.


this forum is hardly that active. i can read every new post in a matter of half an hour. i didnt want to be a dick and report the guy,im aware of the option and thought it would be funnier to just mention it.

Bobby


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Bobby said:


> this forum is hardly that active. i can read every new post in a matter of half an hour. i didnt want to be a dick and report the guy,im aware of the option and thought it would be funnier to just mention it.
> 
> Bobby


Want a job as mod?


----------



## Bobby (May 27, 2010)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Want a job as mod?


im aware that your being facetious. ive been warned on more then one occasion for different comments. but if your trying to make the point that the job is that hard,it isnt. i could do it easily.


----------

